# 12v Pump for slow filling a water tank



## Maccs

Our well is drilled to 96 feet, and the water level stands at 35-40 below the surface, on average.
I'm trying to find a 12 volt pump that can handle the 40 foot column plus another 8 to 10 feet up into a tank for gravity feed into the house system.
It would be solar powered, and need just a trickle of flow to keep the tank topped off during the daytime insolation. The solar setup is very minimal: just a RV battery float charging panel and controller.
The 12 (and 24) volt pumps I've found are all high-volume use, with fairly high amperage demands.
I just want to find a low-flow pump, like an aquarium or small fountain pump that can push a little water for many hrs/day up 40 or 50 feet.
Maybe that's not do-able in the practical world, but it is a recurring daydream of mine. It would surely provide a cushion of water supply if Reddy Kilowatt decides to not show up for work someday...
TIA for any ideas and advice.
Maccs


----------



## Tirediron

An RV pump with a floating protective case and a short intake tube should do the job, your water column should produce about 20 psi Online Conversion - Pressure Conversion and the RV pump should handle that OK until you find a better solution. RV pumps should be available fairly cheap from rv wreckers.


----------



## Nadja

My house is run entirely by a surflow rv 12volt water pump. They do NOT have that kind of lift . It will over burden them very very soon, if they pump that hight at all. I think mine state right on them that they lift 10' Research them very carefully before spending any shekles


----------



## 41south

Get a 12 volt submersible made for groundwater testing, they make a duplex unit that will pump from 70ft down, with about half a gallon per mintue discharge. 

google groundwater testing equipment


----------



## Tirediron

Nadja said:


> My house is run entirely by a surflow rv 12volt water pump. They do NOT have that kind of lift . It will over burden them very very soon, if they pump that hight at all. I think mine state right on them that they lift 10' Research them very carefully before spending any shekles


Did you do any math or just know that it won't work 
a 40 psi cut off mean that the pump is built to run at 40 psi (92.25ft water column) so how it can't push a water column 60 ft is a mystery, it won't provide 40 psi at 60 ft of lift but that wasn't part of the origonal question which I read as a low flow BACK up pump. :gaah:.


----------



## Maccs

*Thank you all*

For your input. As much as anything, I was trying to find if such a project is feasible at all, and now I have a better handle on it.
I wish you all the best; comfort and peace in your Secure Place.
Maccs


----------



## NaeKid

I have posted a couple of links to solar-powered well-pumps that are designed to fill a cistern or watering-trough or above-ground tank. The systems that I have found (so far) will pump while the sun is available till the float-valve shuts down the pump. Some are designed as shallow-well pumps and some are designed as deep-well pumps.

One company that provides the solar well-pumps is: Solar pump and solar pumps for solar water pumping from wells ponds and creeks

More links via the smilie below

:google:


----------



## LincTex

Shur-Flo pumps come in many flavors, I have one that is designed to put out 100 psi (on a vehicle running at 14 volts). That would easily handle a 100 foot deep well, but it would have to be down at the surface of the water since "suction" is almost nothing, even if the discharge pressure is very high. 

You would have to drive it with a little higher voltage at the top (15-16?) because you would suffer a lot of voltage drop on the wire going down 50-100 feet.


----------



## YouNeedBatteries

What kind of power source do you use for your 12V pumps?


----------



## LincTex

Solar Jack and Dankoff make pumps that can handle a 200 foot head:
Build your own solar-powered water pumping station by Jeffrey Yago, P.E., CEM Issue #91

The 75 volt Solar Jack SCS can do 3.0 GPM with a 200 foot head


----------



## LincTex

Shur-Flo Solar and SunRise Solar submersible pumps:
Solar Water Pumping

SunRise (used to be Dankoff?) has up to 600 foot lift


----------

